
WebGL raindrops animation that took realism way too far - sporive
http://www.webdesignernews.com/external/web-s-most-realistic-raindrops-animation?gl
======
sp332
This just redirects to [http://rainyscope.com/](http://rainyscope.com/) Very
cool though!

------
c0nsumer
I think this is neat, but it really bothers me that the large drops are out of
focus while the really small ones are super-crisp. It looks almost like
there's multiple panes of glass and there's mist getting between them, while
the large drops fall on the outside.

EDIT: Also, for winter... Very liquid rain when there's snow on boughs of the
distant trees? That strikes me as not-right as well.

~~~
epalmer
I love this but the focus issue messes with my brain. Also snow on the ground
and rain on the glass. Should be snow flakes stuck to the window. But I'm
being picky now.

~~~
c0nsumer
If you have good double-glazed windows, the snow doesn't usually stick. It'll
build up in the corners, though... Or of there are screens over the windows it
can stick to the screen.

(This focus effect is almost as if there is a screen, where the large drops
run down the screen and the spattered mist is on the glass, and the edge of
the depth of field is between the two...)

------
iokevins
For Google Chrome RainyScope error "Sorry, but your browser does not support
WebGL!": [https://superuser.com/questions/836832/how-can-i-enable-
webg...](https://superuser.com/questions/836832/how-can-i-enable-webgl-in-my-
browser)

Note: I'm running Google Chrome Version 51.0.2704.84 m and had to enable
"Override software rendering list", at chrome://flags/, after following linked
instructions, above. As noted, this can do bad things.... ; o )

~~~
sangnoir
Not RainyScope's fault: Chrome thinks your graphics card can't handle WebGL.

------
agnivade
Haha, I think sound is not coming because soundcloud is overloaded due to
this.

Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 429 (Too Many
Requests) -
[https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/240717213/stream?secret_to...](https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/240717213/stream?secret_token=s-690fs&client_id=fd4fc8915ce5300d46dc83bbfc889e12)

------
apolymath
i reverse-engineered this raindrop demo so you can run it on your own PC with
your own background image. PM me on Twitter @markentingh if you want the code

~~~
kormoc
Congrats. You stole JavaScript via curl. You are the 31337 hax0r. I hope not a
single person reaches out to you

------
overcast
Pretty rad.

